# Besoin d' information sur apple TV



## toto83600 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous, suite a mes recherches infructueuses, je me lance dans le post d' un message sur ce forum.
J' aimerais avoir quelques informations sur l' appel Tv.
En effet, j' aimerais acheter cette apple tv pour ma maman pour qu' elle puisse regarder des films directement sur la télé, sans pour autant transferer ceux ci sur un disque dur externe.
D' ou ma question, est-il possible, grace a l apple tv, de regarder un film sur une télé alors que celui ci est dans le mac??
MErci d' avance pour vos réponses
Cordialement et amicalement


----------



## sparo (2 Janvier 2012)

Oui à 2 conditions :
- que le film soit dans la bibliothèque de film iTunes
- que le partage à domicile soit activé

J'utilise une Apple Tv depuis plusieurs mois et je suis très satisfait !!(en plus je l'ai acheter d'occas à 45&#8364, pour convertir un film s'il n'est pas compatible iTunes je te conseil "handbrake" qui est en plus gratuite.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2012)

Pour compléter ce que te dit "sparo" ta mère pourra aussi louer des films sur la vidéothèque accessible depuis ton ATV et visualisable sur le TV: C'est très facile !


----------



## Mac-Xav (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour 
je profite du post pour une petite question !
est il possible détendre le bureau de son mac book via apple TV 2, pour faire un double écran.
merci d'avance pour vos lumière 
Mac-Xav


----------



## toto83600 (4 Janvier 2012)

Okai, donc il faut obligatoirement que je convertisse les films pour les mettre dans la bibliothèque itunes!?

Et aussi, une petite autres question =D
Est-ce que mon mac doit obligatoirement etre allumé pour visualiser un film grace a l  apple tv?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2012)

Pour les films tu pourras les convertir avec "HandBrake" qui est gratuit et facile à manipuler (les conversions sont d'autant plus facile que les types sont proposés selon les lecteurs ou idevices qui vont les lire)
Tu le trouveras donc gratuitement ici:
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche42147-handbrake.html
Si tu n'as pas d'autre idevice (iphone4 ou plus ou bien iPad) ton MAC devra être en service car si non ton ATV n'aura pas accès à iTunes.
Par contre, pour ce qui est de la location de films ce ne sera pas nécessaire.


----------



## toto83600 (4 Janvier 2012)

OKai merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 

Et encore une question!

A quoi sert de jailbreké la apple tv?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2012)

toto83600 a dit:


> OKai merci beaucoup pour vos réponses
> 
> Et encore une question!
> 
> A quoi sert de jailbreké la apple tv?



Sois un peu curieux quand même !


----------

